# Cut sucker is where its at!



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Finally found a decent fish lurking around the Pike Island Pool. Caught this guy in Wellsburg, WV around 9:45pm. The last two weeks fishing has picked up tremendously.

Ive been using live blugill (bc they're easiest to catch) and last night switched back to my bait of choice last year... Which was cut sucker. Our creeks have been high & suckers are harder to net this season, but I managed to net one, and it paid off.

Honestly, 2nd to skipjack.... Cut sucker works very well. The big 14-18" redhorse suckers. Net them, use them fresh. Cut the body into 2" rings... You get 4-6 pieces of bait per fish.

You won't be disappointed. If your not catching fish on blugill... Switch it up!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I love those big redhorse suckers live! We fish them on an 12oz carolina rig to hold them in place.

They are also awesome blue cat bait. We drift them live, nose hooked. Stay alive forever and they outfish fresh skipjack quite often. We drift them about 5 feet off bottom and they kick hard enough to bring fish to them.

Also, great fish!!! That's a hog


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

nice cat man!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Nice, what the weight on her?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

A pinch under 20lbs


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Barillms

We had a fun afternoon on the Big 'O',,,

We didn't have any suckers for bait today, but we did have a cupla dozen of
DEAD fatheads & shinners. I pinched them in half and loaded up the hooks with the cut-bait, dripping blood & guts! It didn't take more than 5 min in the water for the catfish to find it! One after another,,,,, I landed 3 channels, 3 blues & 2 flatheads. Lots of Fun, but all under 5#. O-Ya & one small sauger.

Bud Chris (lol my catfishing net-boy) managed to boat ONE 18" sauger and he had on, for like 5 seconds each, about a dozen gar! He couldn't get even one of those darn things to the net!


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for the tips Barillms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you guys had a good day


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishingnoob said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good day
> 
> 
> 
> Ya we did,,,, but, Those &^%$# gar most likely chased away the sauger!????


----------

